# 1949 Colson Clipper



## Neanderthal77 (Feb 16, 2015)

Not sure if this is someone on the cabe.  Just wondering how original and if this is a fair price?  Thank you for any information.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/1949-Colson-Clipper-/321665952976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4c8ecd0


----------



## RustyK (Feb 16, 2015)

I may be wrong, but I think this was sold by Cabe member Double Nickel on ebay last year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2015)

It was and then this guy listed it for like $5k--I guess reality is setting in. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 16, 2015)

Thats my old chain guard i sold to who ever owned it! Nice bike though!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 17, 2015)

I sold it for $1525 on eBay with free shipping. 

The auction started at $0.99 no reserve when I listed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night cruiser (Feb 18, 2015)

just wondering if this colson clipper is a 49 - looks just like a 41 . im no expert,  but just wondering if you where sure about  the year ?  on ebay he does not show any serial number


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 18, 2015)

the 41 has different head badge holes and head badges, different drop outs, different fenders, and A different headlight 

Nick.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 21, 2015)

Definitely a later clipper. I like how the seat changes style. One short spring  appears to be the one that is correct. Not the long spring.


----------

